# TCL / TiVoWeb help



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Afternoon all,

Does anyone know of a resource or tutorial for using TCL for TiVoWeb?

I've tried looking in the source code for some of the modules, but the commenting isn't that great.

Thanks

T


----------



## worm (Feb 10, 2005)

There is a similar thread here

It has a link to a TCL tutorial on it at least.

If you do find anything, I would be interested as I would like to try a few things out myself.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Hacking-TiVo-Enhancement-Modification-Development/dp/0764543369


----------



## ARC (Dec 16, 2001)

I want to be able to hack the setting for how many seconds back the instand replay button goes. Would that book (it says "write your own hacks" on the cover) possibly cover how one could do that?


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Just search on here for details of how to do that.


----------



## ARC (Dec 16, 2001)

sanderton said:


> Just search on here for details of how to do that.


 Keyword searches for "replay, rewind, instant replay, replay button, turn up lots of hits but nothing that speaks to how to alter the value for the "goback/replay/instant rewind button. Am I just blind or not using the right search terminology?


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Apologies, i was getting confused with editing the buffer size. No-one has found a way to chnage the 30 second skip time because it's hard coded in tivoapp rather than being a resource vaule in MFS accessible to TCL coding.


----------



## ARC (Dec 16, 2001)

sanderton said:


> No-one has found a way to chnage the 30 second skip time because it's hard coded in tivoapp rather than being a resource vaule in MFS accessible to TCL coding.


Umm, I am wanting to make the "replay" button, that backs the TiVo up a few seconds, longer. Is that the same thing as the "30 second skip time" that you mention? I kinda thought that was a different hack (which I do enjoy  )


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Pretty sure it's the same problem.


----------

